# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Countdown

## rodburning1

24 days and counting....can hardly wait for 2 weeks on the beach...

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

> 24 days and counting....can hardly wait for 2 weeks on the beach...


You can call us if you need to arrange for your pick up at the airport or if you need a taxi to move around negril or if you want to organize your tour.  Call us (876) 3624906 or email us crossjamaicatours@gmail.com. We are ready to welcomie you!!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

let's see ours>>>>>>>>>WHOOT~~WHOOT~~

----------


## rodburning1

now at 20.....why does time move so sloooooow......

----------


## rustedduck

Only 12 more days for us - time is starting to speed up

----------


## rodburning1

> You can call us if you need to arrange for your pick up at the airport or if you need a taxi to move around negril or if you want to organize your tour.  Call us (876) 3624906 or email us crossjamaicatours@gmail.com. We are ready to welcomie you!!!


Thanks cross jamaicatours...but right now we have transport all covered...will keep you in mind if others fail..   :Smile:

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

> Thanks cross jamaicatours...but right now we have transport all covered...will keep you in mind if others fail..


Thank you for letting us know!!! Enjoy your stay in Jamaica!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Will be watching for ya Mr. Duck~~

----------


## rodburning1

8 more days.......We be waitin for the final hour.....

----------


## rodburning1

Go time...wahoo....at the airport getting ready to leave the rain behind..

----------


## Flipadelphia26

pictures.

----------


## Vince

Have a blast!!~ On site report?- Bless up boss!

----------

